# RATTIE TATTIE - 300 RATS in DAYTON, OH --OHIO, KENTUCKY, INDIANA, MICHIGAN



## nanashi7

ANOTHER HOARDING SITUATION

I'm not affiliated with the rescue, but have seen the posts. Low estimate is 100-200 in tanks, bird cages, etc.

There are trains being set up : Dayton is an hour from Cincy and Columbus, 2 hours from Indy, 4 hours from Pittsburgh and Louisville, and 5 hours from Chicago. They can probably be trained to Indiana, Michigan, Kentucky, and more.

IF ANYONE CAN HELP, contact [email protected] or Rattie Tattie/Rattie Chattie on FaceBook.

Even if you are only able to foster, they need potential homes lined up before they are able to be pulled given the number... (Yes, sister Rescues and Humane Societies have been contacted)


----------



## nanashi7

They are temp. housing in a shelter in Amelia, OH for two weeks. Please, donations or fosters or homes are still needed! Conditions are ABHORRENT.
http://m.whio.com/videos/news/more-than-200-pet-rats-rescued-from-kettering/vCk5wS/


----------



## kksrats

I like how the news anchor sounds absolutely appalled by the idea of pet rats both times he speaks -_-. If I was closer I'd definitely help out :/


----------



## nanashi7

from the Rattie Tattie rescue, describing the condition and the number; "...116. Mom had babies while they were pulling and caging the rats for them transport and were eayen or killed by other rats. They were in deplorable conditions in aquariums crawling all over eachother. Some runnng loose and some still in the walls. We have 3 litters and 28 females probably pregnant. We have blind rats, tumors, injuries and a degloved tail."

Again, they're able to put a train over many states so any help from anyone please contact us. Currently, it does look like we may just be able to get them into IL and maybe northern TN. They've foster homes throughout OH, KY, etc. but this summer has been an awful one for rat hoarding cases. Thisis Rattie Tattie's second, they had to decline involvement in a third that I know of.


----------



## Hey-Fay

I've contacted every freakin FB page, rescue, forums and fosters I can find. If I weren't living where I am now I could easily take in a dozen and put in my old and spare cages. This sucks.


----------



## Aeyna

After a long talk with my boyfriend, he has agreed to let me get two baby females (the ones that are unborn right now since so many females are preggers), but we would need to get them to Minnesota somehow. Do you think that would be possible?

EDIT: I just sent them an email. Gonna wait and see what they say. Maybe some others in the Twin Cities want some babies and they could do a trip with several from the rescue?


----------



## smyhls

Animal hoarding is such a sad situation. I am in idaho (too far to train), but I am glad you posted this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## diachuk

Aeyna said:


> After a long talk with my boyfriend, he has agreed to let me get two baby females (the ones that are unborn right now since so many females are preggers), but we would need to get them to Minnesota somehow. Do you think that would be possible?
> 
> EDIT: I just sent them an email. Gonna wait and see what they say. Maybe some others in the Twin Cities want some babies and they could do a trip with several from the rescue?




Please let me know what they say, I would be interested to rescue some of the ratties, I'm also in the Twin Cities location. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

We are looking into getting a train all the way out towards MN. How many rats would you guys be interested in total?

I will say, no rat is going to be released that is pregnant. They're under a two week quarantine currently and all are going to be seeing a vet to my knowledge. RT can tell you more, I am just assisting fable who is assisting them in placing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aeyna

I don't know about Diachuk, but I can only take two baby females (please no males, lol. The last thing I need is one of my girls having babies). I wish I could do more, but this is going to mean that we're going to have to expand our vet fund, add on to our SCN to make it a double, etc.

I just figured that there are going to be a ridiculous amount of babies (28 pregnant females omg), and if we could get a pair that were at 5 weeks, I'd love to give them an awesome life. My only weird request would be that I don't get any rats that look like the ones I have, but it would't be the end of the world if they did. (I have a grey, black, and agouti hooded, plus a hairless).


----------



## Aeyna

I just got back home from PetSmart, and I talked to the store manager Angie (the one who Olivia loves, lol), and she said that if the rescue partnered with a non-profit (I saw on their site that they are not one yet), then PetSmart wants to do a huge Adoption-thon thingy where they will put up these rats on their website and host a giant adoption event. 

This would mean that you would need to find someone to foster more rats (maybe a local rescue out here?), but then you could train 20 rats or something to the Twin Cities and PetSmart will help find them homes. I thought it was awesome that she offered to help. PM me if you want her details.


----------



## Capistrono

Oooh geez we just got a new baby otherwide I would take a few..I'm in OH, maybe I can offer to help with a rat train at least.


----------



## nanashi7

We have contacted Star Rescue in SD (says they train in MN) to place rats, and to use their 501c3 status. Cheers!

Capistrono, can you either PM me or post here your location and how far you're willing to drive so I can put it in the list?


----------



## Aeyna

Oh my goodness I'm so excited! Please keep us updated on the status of the train. 

The anticipation is already killing me.


----------



## ilovescience

Wait, this is still live?


----------



## ilovescience

If train to Chicago/IL has been set up.. I could take in a baby female..?


----------



## nanashi7

I let them know. 

Yeah, we had a false start with a rescue offering to take them then not. Due to the lack of interest they were unable to be pulled until legally necessary - when the man was evicted. They were pulled without power, in the dark, several loose. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovescience

Tried looking online but couldn't find much about this hoarding/rescue (besides the news exposure).. Are they currently being fostered/housed with Rattie Tattie Rescue? How many rats have been placed/promised? Have you tried putting Craigslist ads up for potential adopters?


----------



## nanashi7

They're with a dog/cat rescue for quarantine for two weeks. RT runs via fosters and homes so they must be cleared for infx before being placed. I do know several have been placed, but Fable would probably have access to the numbers better than I. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Guys!

We are training all the way through Nevraska, Wisconsin, etx. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aeyna

OMG! I'm so excited! 

How exactly will this work? Will be be able to have a choice of babies, or do we just get lucky?


----------



## diachuk

I'm so excited too!! I would probably be able to take in 2-3 female rats, and (Aeyna said this request also) that maybe take in some of the babies that the pregnant females give birth to when they are around 5 weeks old? Since so many females will be preggo 
Also would we have to fill out any adoption applications (probably have to, but just making sure) 

Yay! Can't wait! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## diachuk

Aeyna said:


> I just got back home from PetSmart, and I talked to the store manager Angie (the one who Olivia loves, lol), and she said that if the rescue partnered with a non-profit (I saw on their site that they are not one yet), then PetSmart wants to do a huge Adoption-thon thingy where they will put up these rats on their website and host a giant adoption event.
> 
> This would mean that you would need to find someone to foster more rats (maybe a local rescue out here?), but then you could train 20 rats or something to the Twin Cities and PetSmart will help find them homes. I thought it was awesome that she offered to help. PM me if you want her details.


Kind if off topic but I (randomly) was wondering which PetSmart location you went to? 


color=gray]Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/color]


----------



## Hey-Fay

I haven't been on in a while, been busy finding fosters and speaking to rescues. So far none of the rescues can take any in due to already having an insane number of rats themselves. But one is willing to make a hefty donation to the humane society they're in right now to buy them more time. A few other rescues have donated to RT. I've found four fosters so far and all four will donate things like bedding. For those of you who want to adopt or foster please email either myself at [email protected] or Arianne at [email protected] so we can work out all the details.I'm Fable, by the way


----------



## Aeyna

Hey-Fay, I just sent you an email. 

Diane, it's the Roseville store.


----------



## Little Bit

If the rat train ever makes it to Texas, I'd be happy to do a leg from Dallas to Houston.


----------



## bloomington bob

Although I can't adopt any rats, I'd be more then willing to contribute to a fund to help defray costs of the rescue if there is one


----------



## Hey-Fay

There is! You can donate here http://www.rattietattierescue.com The rescue and all volunteers, myself included, salute you! Now I'm going back to bed! Be back on later today!


----------



## ilovescience

Fable, is your email address missing an "e"? I tried to email you but the message was undeliverable


----------



## ksaxton

Darn, I wish the rat train was coming to my area, Id love to foster and help find homes 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aeyna

Yeah, I added the e and it worked. She won't be available to answer emails until this evening (what she told me, lol)


----------



## Hey-Fay

Oh shoot, its difficult to type out my email on my phone, sorry about that! It's [email protected] and I'll get to you guys emails soon. It's the husband's birthday so we're going out. Unfortunately I couldn't get to sleep till 1pm so I'm a zombie. I'll try my best to get ahold of Arianne and forward everyone's emails to her, but I'm not sure I'll be coherent by the time i get back home D:!


----------



## nanashi7

The group "rattie tattie" on Facebook is attempting to add pics of available rats by the end of the week. There's also a huge event going on next week for these guys 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aeyna

I'm officially the least patient person I know, lol. The anticipation is killing me. We're working on buying a second SCN used for $75 to make a super long cage, but if that falls through, we'll get the expansion and make ours a double. Figure we'll need more room when we add the new girls. I think I'm going to try the no sew hammocks for the expansion. I just want everything perfect for the girls we get. 

I joined the group on FB, just waiting to be accepted.


----------



## nanashi7

(if you simply dont install the stand you can make yours a double anyway)

I keep looking at my expansion and going hmmm one really old neutered boyo would be okay, right ? I'm my own worse message.

The babies born recently will be unavailable until September, but once you're added you'll see there are babys ***** 5wks now (too young to be pregnant) who will be right around 7wks at the time of adoption. Once you pick the rats you want, the next step is to fill out an adoption application at their website


----------



## Aeyna

I filled out the form and sent it in (wow it's so detailed!).

Where can we pick out the girls we want?


----------



## nanashi7

I don't know what got asterisked in my post? "ABOUT"?

On the group, they'll be posting pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Hey-Fay

I've forwarded those of you who sent me emails to Arianne. I've said it a dozen times already, but I'm just acting as a middleman and don't know all the details 
If you have questions I can't answer your best bet would be to join Rattie Tattie's facebook group and ask Arianne or the other admins directly.


----------



## RadiantRatties

How can we see the ratties? I've tried the site and Facebook. ;/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aeyna

They just posted the girls onto Facebook. There are 32, 8 nursing, 8 preggers, and the rest possibly preggers. If you do the math and give each litter 8 babies (very low estimate) then there are over 250 babies. I think that is an extremely depressing number. I can't believe that one person being irresponsible has caused this massive number of rats. I've always been mildly aggravated when people want to breed their pets, but this makes me furious.


----------



## diachuk

I wish I could adopt  I've had a recent change of plans and I won't be able to take in any of these ratties  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovescience

Wait a second.. I just had a thought. Shouldn't a rescue NOT take in more rescues than they can support/manage? Isn't that a rescue red flag?


----------



## Hey-Fay

Rattie Tattie was the only one that could step up and help. Seventh Heaven in Indiana and Yale Road in MI were both full up. Yale Road recently had a nasty outbreak of Sendai Virus and couldn't risk taking more in and exposing them to it. Seventh Heaven is being downsized because of the founders health. I emailed several other rescues but they were all full up due to that huge rescue in Philadelphia a few months back.
So Rattie Tattie was quite honestly these guys only hope; and being rescuers we couldn't just leave them. 
Luckily we're finding fosters and adopters in all surrounding states and we're getting all the details together and organized for a very large rat train so we can get these little boogers into their new lives. 
In the beginning things looked bleak just because of the sheer number of the rats, but now things are manageable and we all have high hopes that everything is going to be OK.


----------



## Aeyna

ilovescience said:


> Wait a second.. I just had a thought. Shouldn't a rescue NOT take in more rescues than they can support/manage? Isn't that a rescue red flag?


I could be wrong, but I believe that there is one rescue in charge, but that they are partnered with other groups (like the humane society), and I think a lot of these rats are already living in foster homes. It's not like one place has all of them. There are pics on the facebook group of the actual rescue too.


----------



## nanashi7

Please make sure to put applications in at rattietattie's rescue page; facebook pictures of males/females have been posted, but the babies won't be available until September. We are planning routes now; DC, MD, VA, PA, IN, KY, KA, CO, OH, and NM have adopters and are on the map with their applications!


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

Where in Colorado would they be going?


----------



## nanashi7

"40 south of Colorado springs/ Pueblo" is what is currently on the map. The train is being set up so if anyone is interested and close, please send an app in soon!


----------



## Hey-Fay

Just updated goosemoose, really hoping we get more fosters!


----------



## Aeyna

Did she not include Minnesota? She sent me an email that my app was approved...


----------



## fascai

I am interested in helping out. I would like to adopt probably three baby boys, but I'm in Texas. Is there any where they could be transported?


----------



## Pandorascaisse

We e-mailed. No response, apparently. Asked frequently on the FB page, no one ever responds. We can't even get the babies we're interested in. It's kind of getting really, really ridiculous and we're really frustrated with it :/


----------



## Ratpax

Pandorascaisse said:


> We e-mailed. No response, apparently. Asked frequently on the FB page, no one ever responds. We can't even get the babies we're interested in. It's kind of getting really, really ridiculous and we're really frustrated with it :/


Did you already fill out an application and get approved as adopters?

If so, and now there is some sort of stall in communications, that is frustrating. Perhaps find out who the adoption coordinator is, and try contacting them directly.

If you _haven't_ already applied, though, it is kind of understandable--think about a whole bunch of volunteers who have their own lives, their own pets, families, and jobs, trying to answer about a billion inquiries--it would just get confusing and exhausting fairly quickly, right? 

Not to speak for this rescue, it's just having done this sort of thing with other animals--I do know approved and screened adopters get first priority--so fill out an app if you haven't already, and good luck! ;D


----------



## Hey-Fay

Rattie Tattie is swamped with emails, applications and questions. Just be patient. Send another email or post on the group then wait; if you've not gotten a reply in three days tops then message me and I'll try to get ahold of her.


----------



## MeinTora

I feel so bad that this isn't closer. Seems like all the hoard situations that actually get dealt with are all up north. All the way in Louisiana here, but sending my best wishes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pandorascaisse

It's not that I can't get ahold of them. I've posted in the FB group a few times and been responded to - but now no one will answer me on anything, it seems. All I want to know is if and when the rattie train will be coming to OK. 

I've asked constantly prior if my friend's application has been looked over yet, but I don't get any response to that nor have I or my friend gotten a response about her application via e-mail (she had me re-submit it just in case it didn't go through from hers).

I'm trying to be patient, but it's difficult.


----------



## Hey-Fay

Let me try to get ahold of her, I'll post here once i do.


----------

